# 11.01.2017



## New River Rat

I got out today to see if my smallies were heading to their winter haunts and I’m happy to say they are. Kind of a very late fall pattern was developing. The river was higher, up about a foot and a half, started the day at an air temp of 44º, ended it at 60º. Water temp was at 54º. Fished the tail end of a cold front, waning full moon. Not that I think any of that matters. The photoperiod is what I’m thinking are bringing them to this area right now. Anyways, I caught 6 on a gold and black Lucky Craft Pointer 110. Five of those looked like the same fish, all like 14”-15” fish. The last on was a toad, coming in at exactly 20”.

Man, I love hunting season…..


----------



## handyandy

nice report I love hunting season as well I'm always torn between hunting or fishing as the river fishing for smallies seems to always heat up for me in fall. My biggest smallies always seem to come in september-november. Congrats on the 20" that's a nice smallie


----------



## richg99

Good catch. A 20-inch smallie is a heck of a catch. They pull like bulls.


----------



## New River Rat

richg99 said:


> Good catch. A 20-inch smallie is a heck of a catch. They pull like bulls.



My goal every time out is a 20"er. Smaller are fun, but a 20 is an entirely different beast.


----------



## LDUBS

I never target smallies, but pick them frequently while trolling for trout. I'm kind of surprised to pick them up in the middle of a lake in deep water, but like I said I really don't know much about fishing for them. I've never caught anything approaching 20". I've caught some maybe in the 16" to 18" range and as I recall they put up a good fight. 

Anyway, nicely done and good looking fish.


----------



## handyandy

for me in rivers a 15-16" is a nice size and what I hope for every so often I'll get 17-18" one in river I fish. Only time I've gotten a smallie over 19 was in michigan on detroit river that was just over 21". When I was in virginia few years ago best I got on some little river wading was a 19" smallie. I love catching smallies have been one of my favorites since floating missouri streams as a little kid. Pound for pound some of the best fighting fish.


----------



## onthewater102

How deep is that stretch you're targeting? I've got similar water conditions up this way, probably cool down a bit more by the time I get out on Sunday, but I'm fishing an impound with steep banks and deep water (60' +).


----------



## New River Rat

otw, it's a river, no set depth.


----------



## onthewater102

Ok - so you're just running through the natural flow with the boat - around here the rivers are too shallow and rocky & only the dammed up sections are navigable by boat.

Thanx anyway


----------



## handyandy

onthewater102 said:


> Ok - so you're just running through the natural flow with the boat - around here the rivers are too shallow and rocky & only the dammed up sections are navigable by boat.
> 
> Thanx anyway



sounds like you need a jet.


----------



## onthewater102

More like a hot air balloon...it's completely impassible.


----------



## New River Rat

onthewater102 said:


> More like a hot air balloon...it's completely impassible.



You could say that about some of the stretches I'll take my prop..... :mrgreen:


----------

